# Greetings from Dublin Ireland



## Raven001 (Feb 15, 2005)

I would jsut like to say hi to everyone. I have been training in Tracy's Kenpo for 7 years in Canada and have taken a long break to live in Australia for a year and now live in Ireland. I am so out of shape and rusty, I just found an American Kenpo school to start training at so it will be nice to ge back into it. I have always liked the way EPAK explain their moves and make it more scienific, It should improve my skills a lot


----------



## Lisa (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome to MTalk, Raven001.  Many great Kenpoists here.  Happy posting.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Raven 

Welcome to the Group~!  Enjoy 

~Tess


----------



## Raven001 (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Nalia and KenpoTess :uhyeah: appreciate it


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 15, 2005)

Good mornin' Ireland and greetings, Raven001.  I hope you enjoy yourself here on MartialTalk.  Enjoy!


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Raven, not to worry about the rust, it is soon shed! Have fun with Kenpo. As you probably found out there are alot of Kenpoists on this board.  If you have any questions about the board, you can PM me or just ask in the support section.  Happy posting!  TW


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 15, 2005)

Top of the mornin' to you, Raven! :wavey: I went to Ireland in 1996, & still miss it.  Glad you found a Kenpo school--is it under one of Ed Downey's schools or John McSweeney's?  

Please don't hesitate to ask us any questions you may have.  You can just click on our names & either send a PM (private message) or e-mail. 

All the best to you in your Kenpo journey.

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin
:asian:


----------



## MJS (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## dubljay (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  I am looking forward to your posts.  Enjoy!

 -Josh-


----------



## still learning (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and glad you have continune in your training. ......Aloha


----------

